# MySQL in MSSQL wandeln



## voelzi (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo 

Ich möchte den SQL-Auszug (txt.Datei bzw. Dump) eines MySQL.Servers in ein für MSSQL-Server verständliches Format wandeln. Da zwischen beiden Servern keine Netzwerk-Verbindung besteht, greifen die gängigen Konverter (MySQL2MSSQL) leider nicht.

Wer kennt also Tools mit denen ich die Daten konvertieren kann? Oder gibt es unter MySQL eine entsprechende Möglichkeit?


Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Januar 2006)

Hi

Soweit mit bekannt, unterstützen sowohl MySQL als auch SQL Server den Im- und Export von Daten in CSV Dateien. Demnach könntest du die Daten von deinem MySQL Server exportieren und auf dem SQL Server z.b. mittels DTS-Paket wieder importieren.
Anpassen musst du die Daten nicht, du musst natürlich darauf achten, dass die Datentypen der einzelen Felder übereinstimmen.


----------



## voelzi (24. Januar 2006)

Das habe ich schon probiert. Bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen wird richtet sich das SQL auch nach dem ANSI-Standard. Es ist mir zwar gelungen die Tabellen einzurichten, nur beim Übertragen des Inhaltes treten Probleme auf.

Die Daten umfassen ca. 1,4GB. Da werden auch kleine Abweichungen zum Problem. Ich benötige also ein Tool, das mir diese Umwandlung abnimmt.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Januar 2006)

Hi,

könntest du bitte etwas präzieser mit der Aussage "es treten Probleme auf" sein. 
Ohne zu wissen wo das Problem ist, kann man auch keine Lösung anbieten


----------



## voelzi (25. Januar 2006)

Die Probleme bestehen darin, dass der SQL-Befehlssatz von MySQL und MSSQL sich von einander unterscheidet. Die Tools, die eine Konvertierung durchführen, setzen aber vorraus, dass beide Server in einem Netzwerk arbeiten. Das ist leider bei uns nicht möglich.

Ich benötige daher ein Tool, das einen Datendump bzw. das txt.-Exportfile eines MySQL-Server in einen MSSQL kompatiblen Befehlssatz wandelt. Diesen gewandelten Datensatz möchte ich anschließend in mein MSSQL-Server importieren.

Eine manuelle Anpassung des Exportfiles ist bei ca. 1,4GB Daten nicht möglich.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Januar 2006)

Irgendwie verstehe ich dich nicht. Welcher Befehlsatz denn?
Du sollst keinen Dump erstellen sondern die reinen Daten exportieren (in CSV-Datei)! Und die kann der SQL Server lesen. 
Außerdem solltest du dich beim Export auf eine Tabelle beschränken, nicht die komplette DB in ein Datei packen.


----------

